# Simazine 90DF



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Anybody ever used this formulation instead of the liquid? Syngenta's Princep Caliber 90 makes no mention of turf use on the label, but Drexel's generic does.

Wanting to incorporate Simazine into my fall pre-m apps but hesitant to buy 2.5 gallons of liquid and have it sit for several years. I used it all the time with great success as a contractor, but now I have shelf life concerns since it's only for my home lawn.

Seems to me that if I'm making the conversions correctly and I'm applying same amount of AI per k I'm good. Thoughts?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I am thinking about trying the same.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I bought 2.5gal of Princep 4l. I think the math came out to ten years worth for me.
I'd suggest a group buy with someone local to you.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

:lol: Yeah I think it was like 22 years for me.

I always try to go with dry formulations if possible. I've seen too many liquid chemicals turn into an oil and water science experiment after a few years.

But if liquid is only option, it is what it is. It's not super pricey so I guess not a huge deal if you only get a few years out of it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Simazine 90 DF is exactly what I used until Hawaii banned it. Worked the same if not better than the liquid. Liquid Princep is an example of something that I had better have 10 acres to spray all at once right now, because once opened, that forms a brick at the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Simazine 90 DF is exactly what I used until Hawaii banned it. Worked the same if not better than the liquid. Liquid Princep is an example of something that I had better have 10 acres to spray all at once right now, because once opened, that forms a brick at the bottom of the bottle.


I had a feeling you'd be the one to have experience with it. Good stuff... thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Up until 2008(year of the ban). I never played what is that weed. Standard for dumpster fire Bermuda or Zoysia lawns was MSMA, Image, Simazine, and 2,4-D if broadleaves were also present.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the chuckle greendoc... "dumpster fire" ...classic


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You are welcome. @jayhawk no other sfw description for some of the lawns I have had to fix over the years.


----------



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

What is the best way to store Simazine 90df? Everything I see online is it coming in a bag. Once opened will there be any issues if you store in a large Ziploc?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

tnlynch81 said:


> What is the best way to store Simazine 90df? Everything I see online is it coming in a bag. Once opened will there be any issues if you store in a large Ziploc?


The dry formulation is why I was attracted to it...longer shelf life. I assume as long as you store airtight, in a temp and humidity controlled environment it would last for years. I think most Dry formulations come in jars with tops or resealable bags these days. Can't tell if this bag is resealable from the online pics.

The liquid tends to separate and get gluey pretty quick.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would put it in a Jar with a screw top and keep it out of the sun and rain. Or I used to keep the entire 10 lb bag in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid. That last one is legal according to most regulatory agencies. Transferring pesticides out of their original containers is a no no.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I would put it in a Jar with a screw top and keep it out of the sun and rain. Or I used to keep the entire 10 lb bag in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid. That last one is legal according to most regulatory agencies. Transferring pesticides out of their original containers is a no no.


Not to mention the funny looks from neighbors when you meet up for a chem swap with a baggie of white powder... :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

reidgarner said:


> Not to mention the funny looks from neighbors when you meet up for a chem swap with a baggie of white powder... :lol:


Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Is this a granular or can it be desolved in water and sprayed?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Is this a granular or can it be desolved in water and sprayed?


It comes as either a powder that's dissolved in water or a liquid that's mixed into water. Either way, application is a liquid spray.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Where is everyone buying from? Want to include with prodiamine this fall.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Keystone Pest Solutions is where I ordered it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Damn it. My 2.5g soon to be brick just delivered today.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a granular or can it be desolved in water and sprayed?
> ...


Sweet!! Anyone know rates and how much a 10lb bag covers. Want the powder form so I can desolve and spray. I was gonna get princep but I saw someone said after it's open it goes bad.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


The link I included has a label which indicates .4-.8 oz/M.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


Thx didn't see the link


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I couldn't find the powder so I went with the Princep liquid. I've had it a year open and haven't noticed I'll effects yet.

Check the powder label for rates. For liquid, it's .75oz per 1k.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I couldn't find the powder so I went with the Princep liquid. I've had it a year open and haven't noticed I'll effects yet.
> 
> Check the powder label for rates. For liquid, it's .75oz per 1k.


If the princep is ok after being open. I will go with it. So you haven't had any issues after opening it thus far?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I haven't but I've only had it a year. You could always call the manuf and ask the shelf life/storage.

With that being said, given the choice, I'd probably take the powder. Pouring out of the 2.5 gallon just was a challenge.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

I would normally target this weekend for my 6 month rate fall prodiamine. Curious to everyones plan on how timing changes with the introduction of simazine and its reduced half life. Am I good to combine and apply now, wait, or stagger with prodiamine now and simazine 2-3 weeks out?


----------

